# Interest group forums > Energy and Resource Conservation Forum >  will this save us?

## wynn

@ 100 M2 collection for 24 houses!
Will this technology save us from eskom?

http://www.theguardian.com/environme...tricity-system

----------


## Justloadit

The only thing I can think of is a Stirling engine.
This is no new idea, and one of the generators in one of the satellites that has left our solar system was designed by a SA prof who left Wits to go to NASA.

A company in New Zealand has designed and are currently selling the "Wispergen"

----------


## wynn

> the "Wispergen"


Now that looks more like what we need as a household.
Run it off methane generated by the sewerage system and BOB"S your MUGABE!!

----------

